# First custom bass build



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm building my first bass, ever. 
It's a 4 string purple heart - based bass.. with some other woods in there. We haven't 100% decided on the body wood combination but I'm thinking 5-7 piece purple heart / maple / bloodwood sandwich 

This bass will be the first instrument to have my individual nut concoction, so there will be plenty of pics. I don't have any yet, but I'll probably take and post a few this weekend... just felt like starting this thread early. 

Details (so far): 
4 string
5 piece purple heart / maple neck
35" scale
Single cut-away body
Individual Nuts
Monorail Bridges


----------



## Crucified (Jul 24, 2008)

i am very interested. what is your thinking behind individual nuts verses having a single one? multi scale? or do you have something specific in mind?


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Jul 24, 2008)

Multi scale is an easy possibility, the reason for doing these individual nuts in this case is tonal and aesthetic. 

First, I am a veneer freak. I put veneers under everything, I call them accent lines, and in so doing I can't stand when you look at a neck from the side and see a pretty fingerboard wood, nice neck wood, nice little veneer accent in between, pretty pearl side dots, and it runs into an ugly ass block nut. It's very dissatisfying to me. 











So, I'm gluing the fingerboard on with some excess material behind the nut (scale length line). This way, I'll sand the fingerboard to match the angle of the headstock so the fingerboard and headstock blend into each other beautifully. The individual nuts are basically cylindrical steel poles with an angled slot for each string size.. in this case .105-.045. Looking down on the fingerboard, you'll see each string sitting on a little circle, each pole (nut) is pressed and glued into the fingerboard, the nuts are all milled to a specific height to hold the string at the appropriate height off the fingerboard, and the slot will leave some room to adjust the height of the nut via nut files (just like a typical nut). The tricky part is that each pole is a different diameter, so they have to be carefully placed and drilled into place with regards to the scale length. (Thank you digital calipers and mill) So, with the veneer in mind, you'll see the fingerboard blend into the headstock (both purple heart in this case) with a nice maple veneer tapering off into the two. 

The tonal aspect is the same idea that comes from individual bridges. To me, individual bridges are a great idea.. the selling point being not only custom string spacing but the fact that each string is uninterrupted by the vibration of other strings, a way to single out each string so to speak. Well.. to make this work properly you'd need each string to be singled out on the nut, too. So, "mono rail" bridges only do half the job they intend to  where as individual nuts and bridges complete the equation. 

Pics coming soon, I hope I've explained it well enough until then!


----------



## Randy (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow. That's pretty ingenious, Jesse. 

Can't wait to see that concept in practice.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 24, 2008)

Really nice


----------



## Durero (Jul 24, 2008)

Your description of the individual nuts sounds much like the old Chapman Stick design where he had individual threaded steel screws at the nut and the bridge which can easily be adjusted for height.

I absolutely agree with the need for individual nut saddles. I've got my own individual bridges developed and I'm working on a smaller version to use at the nut.

Can't wait to see more pics  your guitars are gorgeous!


----------



## Crucified (Jul 24, 2008)

good vibrations.... dance dance!

ok, anyways. Sounds rad. make sure to take lots of pics!



TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> Multi scale is an easy possibility, the reason for doing these individual nuts in this case is tonal and aesthetic.
> 
> First, I am a veneer freak. I put veneers under everything, I call them accent lines, and in so doing I can't stand when you look at a neck from the side and see a pretty fingerboard wood, nice neck wood, nice little veneer accent in between, pretty pearl side dots, and it runs into an ugly ass block nut. It's very dissatisfying to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## ibznorange (Jul 24, 2008)

so youre going to merge the veneer on the neck to the veneer on the headstock?

perfectionist son of a bitch! youre amazing!


----------



## msherman (Jul 24, 2008)

The concept has been done before. It escapes my memory who the originator/Luthier was that first did that, but it only applies to open strings.


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm sure it's been done before, as was basically everything in guitar making ever. It's certainly rare, though, and I hope to make it more mainstream.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jul 25, 2008)

Jess was talking about this at work. He super stoked!


----------

